# 2 New Boer Does



## Crossroads Boers

We headed over to Leaning Tree Boers yesterday with some friends to get new does. Left our house at 6:30am... and got home at 10:15pm! We were planning on getting just 1 doe... but, you know how that goes.  

Leaning Tree CJ. Babe (Fullblood) is the yearling paint doe and should be bred to CSB Gauge's G-Force *EN* for February kids. She is our replacement doe for Poli and looks almost identical to her. She is sired by Bon Joli/Lazy S-T Crackerjack, a spotted buck. 

Leaning Tree MJ. Hocus Pocus (Fullblood) is the spotted paint doeling.  I have always wanted a spotted paint doe... so she slid in the trailer and had to come home with us.  We passed our herd limit 2 goats ago... but who doesn't! HP is also sired by a Bon Joli line spotted buck. 

Both were bottle babies and are really sweet.  

I am so proud of these girls!! Please critique them, I'd like to hear your thoughts!


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross

They are beautiful. I like them both a lot.

My only critique has nothing to do with the conformation of these does. 
They are heavy and you should keep a careful eye on them as they progress through their pregnancy. Hopefully nothing will go wrong, but be ready.

OK, so I took a second look. The paint doe is heavier than the spotted paint.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Karen and Tim.  

I will... I am worried about that as well. The spotted paint isn't nearly as heavy, but she isn't bred either. So the plain paint will need to be watched closely.


----------



## nancy d

Love them! They look so relaxed in their new home. Congrats!


----------



## Emzi00

They're just terrible Victoria, I think I should take them off your hands


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nancy, they are settling in well! I think they were just glad to get out of that trailer...

Aren't you sweet Emma, that's okay though, I'll keep em for a little while.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh wow , they are gorgeous ! Love that spotted doe , so so pretty 
My heart belongs to Babe 
Lots of luck with them


----------



## Jessica84

You got your dappled paint  very pretty girls


----------



## mmiller

Beautiful girls. I don't have one thing bad to say about either one of em. Congrats!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

They are *GORGEOUS* Victoria! The paint looks so much like Poli :hug: I love the spotted paint too. Are you planning on showing either of them next year?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you very much! They are great does.  

Both seem a little short... so I don't know if they will be big enough for the show ring, but I guess height isn't a huge factor. We'd probably be more likely to show the spotted one if we show one.  We'll may show them both at our fair in May (that isn't sanctioned) just for fun. Babe was shown at the State Fair in 2012, and did fairly well. She was 5th and 6th in big classes.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

And yep, I got my spotted paint doe.  My dream Boer... She's kind of a brat though.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Lol! The pretty ones are always the bratty ones


----------



## Jessica84

You took my line lol. Yeah and ones named babe. I had a beautiful dappled working named babe and she was a jumping brat so she's not here any more.


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are beautiful.


----------



## nchen7

They're beautiful!

Dazzle and the new dappled paint will need to have a brat-off! Hehe


----------



## Justice-Kidds

They are beautiful! Love the spotted paint, she's cool


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks! 

Yeah... I bet Pokey (new spotted paint) and Dazzle will get along really well when we put them together.  Babe and Pokey are best buds right now, and they hadn't even met before the trailer ride! Dandi has been making faces at them across the fence all day.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

SO happy for you girls! You deserve them! 

Congrats on your beautiful new babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Regan!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I reserved my doe from them today!!!  Florence  Shes a gorgeous traditional Fullblood. 5 months old! I'm driving up there in three weeks and loading her up in my car LOL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She's beautiful!! Congrats!! Want to drive another 5 hours this way and see Cosmo??


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Actually, probably! I'll be staying a night- so maybe ill swing by )


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be fun!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace

Yes they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thank you! ^


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Now doesn't that look comfortable.... nice and soft. She and her little buddy were following us around doing projects yesterday, and she jumped on the stand and laid down!


----------



## Emzi00

:laugh: Looks soooo comfortable! :lol:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

What a cutie pie!


----------



## MsScamp

Crossroads Boers said:


> And yep, I got my spotted paint doe.  My dream Boer... She's kind of a brat though.


I can believe that - I notice she has her tongue stuck out in the picture! :lol:


----------



## Maggie

Very pretty girls! Congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Maggie!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I came across some pictures this morning while trying to find a picture I had seen of Babe's sire a while ago. 

Pic #1 is Babe's sire Bon Joli/Lazy S-T Crackerjack
Pic #2 is Babe's sire again
Pic #3 is Babe's full sister Blossom 
Pic #4 is Babe at 2 m/o! 
The rest are Babe from a few days ago. I love this doe!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , so so pretty ! But look at the width on Babe  
Holy smokes !


----------



## Trickyroo

Florence is amazing ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice


----------

